# leftover thanksgiving dinner fattie w/ qview



## glgoodwin (Dec 6, 2009)

This is a *fattie* I smoked a couple day's after thanksgiving, I just havent found time to post untill now. 

I have always had tons of left overs each year after the holiday this year we put them to good use. This fattie is stuffed with leftover stuffing. I recooked the stuffing to dry it out a bit knowing it would absorb more juices. It also has some green bean casserole, broccoli and cheese casserole, and some leftover turkey. It is all rolled up in some ground turkey prepared I as typically prepare meatloaf.

I also threw on a few eggs so that we could have some deviled eggs.


Here is the *Q-view*:



The eggs on top come form our chickens, the ones on bottom are store bought. Notice that some on top are brown and some are blue... Thats right, some of our chickens lay blue and green eggs.



eggs are done



using the ole' ECB



Pulling the Fattie off @ 175*



Here it is sliced



Plated and ready to eat.

Thanks for checking it out...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks great, how big was that fattie?
Liked that you tossed some eggs on, they sure are great!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 6, 2009)

I've never seen eggs on the smoker before :)  Fatty looks good, hard to go wrong with them. You did a great job with only one pound of sausage. Looks like the sausage wall is perfect all the way around.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great smoke my friend, the Q looks real tasty.


----------



## glgoodwin (Dec 6, 2009)

Appreciate the compliment. I used ground turkey for the wrap. The ziplock method for the wrap never fails


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Great lookin fatty. Mouth watering. We too have chickens and throw eggs on the smoker every now and then. Smoked deviled eggs, they don't get better than that.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice Fattie... Looks Great...


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

gonna be smokin some eggs here soon to try makin smoked deviled eggs for a church potluck.. and maybe a ham.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

Now thats a good looking fattie there GL. I like that left over stuffing with all the fixins too.


----------



## ocsnapper (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice looking fattie about the eggs how long to you smoke them??


----------



## notaryglenn (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you hard boil the eggs before smoking, or put fresh eggs on the the grill?


----------

